# Ferrous sulphate (iron)



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi

I have an apology to make. In a thread when it was being discussed about a dog eating its own faeces I advised giving an iron tablet to the dog. On a John Rogerson course on dog behaviour in the early 90s it was what he recommended for it as it makes the poo black tarry and metalic tasting so the dogs wont eat it and the behaviour stops. I have no idea if he still recommends this now and he may not.

Some people on the thread expressed concern that it may be dangerous for the dog and advised this not to be done. I have since had the pups at the vet for their second jab and asked my vets advice on it. During the consultation he said that it wasnt something he had heard of being done but he didnt see that it would cause any harm however he would check up and give me a ring back. He since has and has advised that the iron not be given unless prescribed by a vet in a theraputic dose. At human levels it may be dangerous to dogs over time.

I only got this in an anwer machine message left for me and he had said to ring back and he would give me all the info. He has finished for the day but I will update this thread once I have all the details.

So please don't give your dog ferrous sulphate for eating poo as it may be dangerous. I am going to edit the post where I recommended it as I dont want people to read it in the future and perhaps do it.

Apologies again for given dangerous advice :-(


----------

